# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > مبتدی: منابع کاردانی به کارشناسی کامپیوتر چیست؟

## sajjad etemadfar

با توجه به سوالی که در عنوان تاپیک پرسیدم می خوام بدونم برای شروع به درس خواندن کنکور
چه درسایی تو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی کامپیوتر می آید؟
نکته:
لطفا منو به تاپیک دیگه ای ارجاع ندید
تاپیک رو حذف نکنید
اسامی دروسی که در کنکور میان رو بدید و سپس اگه منابعی وجود داست هم جداگانه واسم بنویسید اگه منبعی هم واسه دانلود موجود بود واسم بزارید ممنون می شم

----------


## mf_007

منابع رو نمی دونم ولی این درسا میاد

دروس عمومی
معارف -ادبیات - زبان

دروس تخصصی
ریاضی و آمار
زبان تخصصی
برنامه سازی که احتمال زیاد C++‎‎ باشه
مدار منطقی
سیستم عامل 
ذخیره بازیابی
ساختمان داده

من خودم از کتابهای درس و کنکور مقسمی استفاده کردم.

----------


## sajad_3dmax

با سلام.بنده رتبم سال 1387 به لطف خدا شد 363. منابعی که استفاده کردم اینا بودن:
ذخیره:جناب مقسمی + آقای روحانی رانکوهی(ویژه دوره کاردانی)
برنامه نویسی:C++‎‎ جناب مقسمی و C++‎‎ جعفر نژاد قمی
دروس عمومی:کتاب مدرسان شریف که سه تا عمومیا رو با هم داره.
زبان تخصصی:کاردانی به کارشناسی انتشارات نص که واقعا عالیه
مدار منطقی:جناب مقسمی +مقدار کمی مانو.حقیقتش تو مدار ضعیف بودم و مانو رو خوب نمیفهمیدم
سیستم عامل:نمیدونم.من از کتاب آقای مقسمی استفاده کردم.
ریاضی و آمار نخوندم
ساختمان داده ها:کتاب جناب مقسمی بسیار عالیه +هورویتز(با شبه کدهای پاسکال پون تو کاردانی به کارشناسی شبه کدهای پاسکال میاد)
لازمه عرض کنم اکثر کتابایی که از مقسمی کنار اونها استفاده کردم مرجع اصلی اند.یعنی کتابهای آقایان (روحانی رانکوهی، جعفر نژاد، موریس مانو و هورویتز)
موفق باشید

----------


## stahad1

> با سلام.بنده رتبم سال 1387 به لطف خدا شد 363. منابعی که استفاده کردم اینا بودن:
> ذخیره:مقسمی + روحانی رانکوهی(ویژه دوره کاردانی)
> برنامه نویسی:C++‎‎ مقسمی و C++‎‎ جعفر نژاد قمی
> دروس عمومی:کتاب مدرسان شریف که سه تا عمومیا رو با هم داره.
> زبان تخصصی:کاردانی به کارشناسی انتشارات نص که واقعا عالیه
> مدار منطقی:مقسمی +مقدار کمی مانو.حقیقتش تو مدار ضعیف بودم و مانو رو خوب نمیفهمیدم
> سیستم عامل:نمیدونم.من از مقسمی استفاده کردم ولی نمیشه زیاد روش حساب کرد.
> ریاضی و آمار نخوندم
> طراحی الگوریتم:مقسمی بسیار عالیه +هورویتز(با شبه کدهای پاسکال پون تو کاردانی به کارشناسی شبه کدهای پاسکال میاد)
> ...


ببخشید دوست عزیز البته جسارت به برنامه نویس نباشه ولی بهتره به فروم سایت کارشناسی دات کام بری چون خیلی خوبتر توضیع داده

----------


## sajjad etemadfar

آیا این دروسی که ذکر شد برای کاردانی به کارشناسی پیوسته بودن یا ناپیوسته؟
من واسه ناپیوسته این دروس رو می خوام ببینم منابعشون چین؟
در ضمن قلم چی خوبه برم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## sajad_3dmax

منابع ناپیوسته بود.درمورد آموزشگا ها راستش اطلاعی ندارم.بدون کلاس هم ان شاالله میتونی موفق باشی

----------


## shadi.sh

*سلام به همگی 
من شادی عضو جدید هستم و از طریق همین پست با تالار آشنا شدم!
یه چنتا سوال داشتم راجع به کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی نرم افزار!
یکی اینکه من سال دیگه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی رو پیش رو دارم و ساکن اصفهان هستم!
ولی توی اصفهان هیچ دانشگاه دولتی واسه کارشناسیم وجود نداره 
به نظرتون اگه رتبه عالی بیارم میتونم توی دانشگاه های دولتی اصفهان شروع به تحصیل بکنم یا این امکان وجود نداره؟
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم
من کتاب سیستم عامل کارشناسی ارشد رو از جناب مقسمی دارم، برای کنکور باید کاردانی به کارشناسیش رو بگیرم یا همین رو هم که بخونم کفایت میکنه؟
ممنون میشم اگه مشاوره بهم بدید 
راستی به نظرتون مشاور میتونه در این راستا کمکی بهم بکنه؟
چون من باید دولتی بیارم اونم داخل خود اصفهان*

----------


## pbm_soy

همان کتاب خوب است
بله مشاور هم خوب است
شما یک تاپیک خیلی قدیمی را بالا آوردید!
مورد دیگر اینکه تقریبا توکشورما کنکور خیلی کم رنگ شده و از بین رفته! با توجه به اینکه ۲۰ یا ۱۵ سال پیش خیلی سخت بودو .....!
پیشنهاد من شما معدل کل خیلی بالا در مقطع کاردانی کسب کنید بدون کنکور هر دانشگاهی بخواهید قبولتون میکنند حتی مهم نیست در حال حاضر کدوم دانشگاه درحال تحصیل هستید مثلا آزاد ،غیرانتفاعی ، دولتی هرجا باشید با معدل الف میتوانید تقریبا هردانشگاهی بروید البته شاید این هردانشگاهی کمی محدودیت داشته باشد و بستگی به شرایط دانشگاه هم داشته باشد مثلا چند سال پیش دانشگاه علم وصنعت تهران پر بود از دانشجویان دانشگاههای آزاد و غیرانتفاعی که معدلهای کلیویی داشتند!
الان که حتی دکترا هم در دانشگاه آزاد با شرط معدل بدون کنکور قبول میکنند!

----------


## milad_d993

> *سلام به همگی 
> من شادی عضو جدید هستم و از طریق همین پست با تالار آشنا شدم!
> یه چنتا سوال داشتم راجع به کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی نرم افزار!
> یکی اینکه من سال دیگه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی رو پیش رو دارم و ساکن اصفهان هستم!
> ولی توی اصفهان هیچ دانشگاه دولتی واسه کارشناسیم وجود نداره 
> به نظرتون اگه رتبه عالی بیارم میتونم توی دانشگاه های دولتی اصفهان شروع به تحصیل بکنم یا این امکان وجود نداره؟
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم
> من کتاب سیستم عامل کارشناسی ارشد رو از جناب مقسمی دارم، برای کنکور باید کاردانی به کارشناسیش رو بگیرم یا همین رو هم که بخونم کفایت میکنه؟
> ممنون میشم اگه مشاوره بهم بدید 
> ...


دانشگاه فنی و حرفه ای پس چیه؟؟؟
کتاب سیستم عامل ارشد مقسمی که جلدش زد هست؟؟؟؟* بهتره که همون نارنجی ها رو تهیه کنید (درس و کنکور سریع)*
کلا کتابهای مقسمی (کاردانی به کارشناسی) برای کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی از بقیه بهتر هست... از انتشارات دیگه چیزی نگیرین مگر برای دروس عمومی مثل معارف اسلامی....
مشاور هم لازم نیست

----------


## shadi.sh

ممنون از نظراتتون!
راستش دلم میخواد با کنکور دانشگاه قبول بشم ولی دانشگاه دولتی فنی و حرفه ای واسه کاردانی به کارشناسی توی اصفهان معرفی نشده
من توی دفترچه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی که از سنجش دانلود کردم دیدم!
خیلی گیجم..

----------

